
Was the JetBlue Turbulence Incident Avoidable? (Answer:  It Was) - aaronbrethorst
http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2016/08/was-jetblue-turbulence-incident.html
======
chmaynard
JetBlue 429 was rocked by severe turbulence over South Dakota on Thursday
afternoon, August 11. Thankfully, the flight I was on avoided the area
(Southwest 1415). We left Denver around 11 am and flew NNW over southeastern
Wyoming, Nebraska, the Dakotas, and on into Canada. We didn't reenter the USA
until we dipped south over Vermont. We still arrived in Boston 20 minutes
early, possibly because of the jetstream.

